# Green Line Robbery Suspects Include 10-Year-Old: Police



## DET63 (Aug 13, 2011)

> *CHICAGO (STMW) – *Two days after warning the public about the theft of electronic devices on Green Line trains, police arrested four suspects Thursday, the youngest being a 10-year-old boy.
> On Tuesday, Harrison Area detectives issued community alerts about the robberies on the trains on the West Side. And after CTA Security provided surveillance footage of the crimes, police set up a sting operation.


More


----------

